
Android devices should skip the iPhone X notch, not embrace it - john58
https://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2018/03/01/android-devices-should-skip-the-iphone-x-notch-not-embrace-it/
======
nugi
There used to be a good reason to copy apple, but I am still struggling to
find a recent phone with basic features. Battery, headphone jack, memory card,
wifi, security updates.

~~~
dlhavema
i miss the memory card

~~~
brokenmachine
Lots of phones available now have a microSD slot.

Removable batteries... not so much.

------
mikelward
I like the idea of making it a permanent status area, or just completely off
when viewing a fullscreen movie.
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJjBaK5WsAEKOAH.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJjBaK5WsAEKOAH.jpg)

Not sure how that would work with phones with a white face, but those seem
less common.

------
babaganoosh89
IMO the notch looks better than the S9 with an edge to edge screen but 2 black
bars top and bottom.

~~~
mikelward
The essential phone's camera cutout looked cool in product shots. But the
iPhone cutout seems too intrusive to me.

~~~
throwahey
I was initially bothered, particularly with the rounded corners. However since
the X has nearly the same size display as the plus phones, really the area
that is rounded off is just extra pixels. I'm not missing out on anything by
having rounded corners, or the notch, rather I am gaining the extra display
area over the plus phones. That changed my attitude about it.

